# Las razones por las que cada año hay más ricos y ultrarricos (y también más pobres)



## harrysas (5 Nov 2021)

Esta misma semana, la agencia de noticias española _Europa Press _publicaba la siguiente noticia: "[El banco] Santander repartirá 840 millones en efectivo en dividendos este martes". Un breve vistazo en los buscadores ofrece un panorama similar —"Banco Santander obtiene un beneficio atribuido de 3.675 millones de euros en el primer semestre de 2021"; "Banco Santander consolida beneficios y gana 5.849 millones"…—.

Y no solo con el mencionado banco: "Endesa obtiene un beneficio neto de 832 millones en el primer semestre"; "Naturgy bate previsiones y casi duplica su beneficio en el primer trimestre, con 383 millones"; "BBVA gana 1.911 millones de euros, repartirá entre el 35% al 40% del beneficio y recomprará hasta el 10% de acciones"; "Máximo histórico en ventas, beneficio y caja para Inditex en un segundo trimestre"; "Mercadona ganó 727 millones de euros en 2020"; "La petrolera estatal saudí Aramco duplica sus beneficios en el tercer trimestre"…

Energéticas, entidades bancarias, supermercados o tecnológicas están consiguiendo resultados económicos fabulosos mientras millones de personas ni siquiera pueden ducharse con agua caliente. *Un lujo en los tiempos que corren, y la distopía no ha hecho nada más que comenzar porque las grandes empresas están asaltando la banca* —fuera del Primer Mundo la situación es más dantesca—.

Energéticas, entidades bancarias, supermercados o tecnológicas están consiguiendo resultados económicos fabulosos mientras millones de personas ni siquiera pueden ducharse con agua caliente.

Y es que, si las grandes empresas ganan, aun en período de crisis, los ricos lo hacen mucho más mientras la mayoría ni siquiera es capaz de comprender lo que sucede. Ni tan siquiera atisban el gran atraco que padecen, como si aún estuvieran en shock y con las manos en alto mientras les apuntan y sueltan cuanto tienen en una bolsa negra de basura. No es una película, es una triste realidad.

*El negocio de la crisis*

Por desgracia, las crisis son oportunidades extraordinarias para reducir personal y aumentar todavía más el margen para los beneficios. *Por norma general, cuanto peor nos vaya a la mayoría, mejor les irá a ellos.* Por ejemplo, cuando la mayoría de las sucursales bancarias españolas atravesaron una crisis en los últimos años, la pandemia resultó convertirse en una oportunidad única para afrontar una más que deseada 'reestructuración', esto es despidos masivos.

Así, en el último año se han pactado 14.759 despidos entre los bancos Santander, Sabadell, BBVA y CaixaBank, cuatro de las entidades bancarias españolas más importantes. Despidos que han ido acompañados de reducción de sucursales y disminución de sus prestaciones, pero la concentración bancaria es tan elevada en España, como suele ocurrir en el resto de países, que tanto da si el servicio es mejor o peor, pues no hay mucha capacidad de elección.

*Las empresas son de unos pocos multimillonarios*

Los despidos se traducen casi inmediatamente en beneficios porque las crisis resultan siempre oportunidades para los más acaudalados, lo que se debe en gran medida a que las grandes empresas solo son cartas en manos de unos pocos poderosos que casi todo lo controlan, por lo que nunca pierden, ni aun cuando alguna de sus cartas pierde valor. Una de las causas de este imparable beneficio se encuentra en la inexistencia, o casi rareza, de la figura del gran empresario o del empresario familiar que controla una única empresa, lo que provoca que aquellos que más dinero poseen cuenten con acciones en tal cantidad de empresas que juegan a todos los números de la lotería. *Siempre les toca*.

Pongamos como ejemplo a *Jeff Bezos*, uno de los grandes multimillonarios, con una fortuna estimada en unos 200.000 millones de dólares. Bezos *no solo controla parte de Amazon*, sino que también posee unas quince empresas entre las que se encuentran *Blue Origin y The Washington Post*. Es uno de los ocho millonarios que controlan más dinero que la mitad de la población más pobre —Bill Gates, Amancio Ortega, Warren Buffett, Carlos Slim, Mark Zuckerberg, Larry Ellison y Michael Bloomberg—.

Si contemplamos el listado de empresas que controlan estos poderosos, veremos que abarcan un amplio abanico empresarial e incluso en algunas de ellas coinciden:a Warren Buffet posee acciones en Apple, Bank of America, American Express, Coca Cola o Kraft Heinz; Bill Gates está presente en Coca Cola, Walmart, UPS o Canadian National Railway; Amancio Ortega posee Enagás o Telxius…

La realidad es que estos grandes empresarios no generan empleos, generan beneficios para los que usan la menor cantidad de empleos posibles, precisamente porque cuantos menos empleos generen y de menos calidad sean estos, mayores serán sus beneficios.

Junto a ellos hay 25 familias que controlan cerca de 1,1 billones de dólares de la riqueza mundial. Y tras ellos, otros tantos que controlan un capital tan elevado, pero no tanto. Y así sucesivamente hasta llegar al ciudadano corriente, el que muchas veces elogia a los grandes empresarios porque generan empleo. Seguro que lo habrán escuchado más de una vez.

Sin embargo, la realidad es que estos grandes empresarios no generan empleos, generan beneficios para los que usan la menor cantidad de empleos posibles, precisamente porque cuantos menos empleos generen y de menos calidad sean estos, mayores serán sus beneficios. *Todos ellos conforman una élite que termina controlando casi todas las empresas relevantes del mundo*: un gran accionista de una empresa de telecomunicaciones también lo es, a través de esta u otras, de una entidad bancaria; y esta u otras lo son de una tecnológica; y esta u otras, de una industria militar; y esta u otras, de una farmacéutica; y esta u otras, de un gran medio de comunicación… Y así, hasta el infinito. Ello permite no perder jamás: tienen todos los números de la ruleta.

*Su rendimiento es mayor*

Por si no fuera poco, debido a que cada vez tienen más dinero, el rendimiento de este cada vez es mayor. Un estudio realizado por el Fondo Monetario Internacional reveló que aquellos que más riqueza tienen son los que más riqueza producen: cada dólar invertido por una persona de una posición media alta en Noruega en el 2004 generó un dólar y medio una década después, mientras que aquellas personas que se sitúan en el 1% más acaudalado generaron casi dos euros y medio con cada dólar invertido. Ello se debe, según las conclusiones del estudio, a que los más ricos tienen acceso a inversiones exclusivas y gozan de mejores gestores de patrimonio. 




Por ejemplo, los ultrarricos crecieron en España un 24% durante la pandemia alcanzando la cifra de 6.000, mientras que los ricos alcanzaron la cifra de 1,2 millones. Una tendencia que se repitió en el planeta, donde el número de millonarios aumentó en 5,2 millones hasta situarse en 56,1 millones. De esta forma, los más ricos del mundo han cuadriplicado su riqueza, pasando de 41,5 billones a 191,6 billones de dólares en el año 2020 —controlado así casi la mitad de la riqueza mundial, que se situó en 2020 en 418,3 billones de dólares—.

*Por ello, las crisis son oportunidades*

Debido a esta acumulación de capital y al entramado generado mediante sus inversiones, *el grupo que conforman los más poderosos de la mayoría de países encuentran que las crisis son oportunidades* en las que implementar medidas que les permitan mejorar todavía más su situación. Ello, además, es posible gracias a su comportamiento de grupo homogéneo que comparte intereses globales en la mayoría del planeta y no solo la mayoría de la riqueza, sino la mayoría del poder —sin duda conforman un grupo de poder que influye de forma decisiva en la legislación de la mayoría de países—.

Es por esta razón por la que durante este año 2021 podemos comprobar que los balances de las grandes empresas vuelven a mostrar enormes beneficios mientras los niveles de desigualdad y pobreza siguen aumentando en el planeta mientras los ricos y los ultrarricos lo son cada vez más.









Las razones por las que cada año hay más ricos y ultrarricos (y también más pobres)


El grupo que conforman los más poderosos de la mayoría de países encuentran que las crisis son oportunidades en las que implementar medidas que les permitan mejorar todavía más su situación. Ello, además, es posible gracias a su comportamiento de grupo homogéneo que comparte intereses globales...




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2021)

No es culpa de Elon Musk, Amancio Ortega, Bill Gates, etc........ de que el 80% de la poblacion sean todos retrasados mentales y les esten dando su dinero constantemente......... por eso hay ricos y millones de pobres.


----------



## Alabama Anon (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No es culpa de Elon Musk, Amancio Ortega, Bill Gates, etc........ de que el 80% de la poblacion sean todos retrasados mentales y les esten dando su dinero constantemente......... por eso hay ricos y millones de pobres.



No tiene eso tampoco tanto efecto, siempre ha sido asi.
La diferencia es la productividad personal.

4 desarrolladores pueden sin exagerar montarte en unos meses que por X o por Y sea un exito a escala mundial.
Estos 4 pavos seran tan productivos como paises pequeños enteros, y esa es la dura realidad de porque cada vez hay mas ricos.
Hace unas decadas con equipos peores tendrias a 40 y 40 en cada pais ya que la app no llegaria a escala global etc.


----------



## isidro666 (5 Nov 2021)

Si todos pobres seguirás sin poder ducharte con agua caliente, además tampoco podrás con fría.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2021)

Con lo facil que es comprar algo cuando baja el precio y vender cuando sube............. y no se les mete eso tan simple en la cabeza a millones de retrasados mentales que compran caro y venden barato. O comprar las cosas solo cuando se tiene el dinero total y nunca a credito para no pagar intereses a los ricos.........

Son las acciones diarias simples que diferencian a los ricos de los pobres

Ricos: No gastan el dinero, lo invierten siempre; nunca piden dinero prestado; no viven como ricos, viven moderadamente la vida.
Pobres: Gasta el dinero siempre en lo que sea, piden dinero prestado para comprar aunque no tengan el dinero ahorrado; viven siempre por encima de sus posibilidades..........

Padre rico, padre pobre. Robert Kiyosaki.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2021)

El pobre lo es por la acumulacion durante años o generaciones, de esas acciones diarias que le hacen cada dia mas pobre.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2021)

Rico, libertad financiera y tranquilidad.
Pobre, esclavitud financiera y stress permanente.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Nov 2021)

Si cada vez hay mas ricos y mas pobres, el PIB crece pero es una ilusion, porque el consumo real de productos y servicios disminuye.

Un rico no puede comerse una tonelada de trigo al dia por mucho dinero que tenga.

Es una forma de mantener la ficcion economica, de decrecer de forma ordenada sin que se venga abajo el tinglado.

De conservar el funcionamiento del sistema mientras disminuyen sueldos de la mayoria, y aumenta el desempleo y exclusion social.

Es así desde 2008.

Una crisis curiosa no os parece? en la URSS cuando habia crisis se vaciaban los supermercados, aqui no ha ocurrido nada de eso pese a los grandes cambios macroeconomicos en los ultimos 13 años.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No es culpa de Elon Musk, Amancio Ortega, Bill Gates, etc........ de que el 80% de la poblacion sean todos retrasados mentales y les esten dando su dinero constantemente......... por eso hay ricos y millones de pobres.



No, en parte tienes razón, me encanta tu rudeza y sinceridad, hace tiempo que te sigo y creo que tienes más razón que un santo en tus puntos de vista.

Aquí no hemos de perder de vista, de donde ha salido la pasta, mucho dinero ilegal riega a los millonarios, el blanqueo de capitales entre las grandes fortunas aunque no demostrable es palpable, y si además incluimos el dinero militar que ha regado otras empresas globales, como google, facebook, etc es hacer trampas

Sumamos la concentración de empresas de productos de 1 necesidad, que las gobiernan más o menos la misma gente, pues es evidente que no se juega al poker con las mismas cartas, y es lo mismo que los nuevos ricos chinos, con dumping y dinero gubernamental así cualquiera se hace rico...

S2


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2021)

Es muy simple, Elon Musk sabe que la gente es idiota, es asi y es la verdad, y EL si quiere ganar dinero, solo tiene que comprar 1.000.000$ en una crypto, que esté a 0,003$, y al dia siguente pone en Twitter un twit chorra tipo Tesla today Catcoin jijijj..... y al dia siguiente les vende sus Catcoins a 5.000.000 de gilipollas de China, America, europa, etc........ a 0,1$ el Catcoin y gana 100.000.000$ en un dia, dinero que le han dado 5 millones de retrasados mentales, lugo pone otro twit diciendo, Tesla Catcoin plufff! y esa crypto vuelve a valer 0,003$.

El que compra una crypto a base de twits de Elon Musk, pues es retrasado mental y ya está.


----------



## elCañonero (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No es culpa de Elon Musk, Amancio Ortega, Bill Gates, etc........ de que el 80% de la poblacion sean todos retrasados mentales y les esten dando su dinero constantemente......... por eso hay ricos y millones de pobres.



Ya crecerás y vendrás aquí a llorar en unos años cuando te des cuenta que no vas a ser rico ni en tus mejores sueños jaja


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2021)

elCañonero dijo:


> Ya crecerás y vendrás aquí a llorar en unos años cuando te des cuenta que no vas a ser rico ni en tus mejores sueños jaja



Lo que te jode es que diga que los pobres lo son por su culpa, y no por culpa de los ricos. Si hay ricos es una consecuencia del retraso mental de la mayoria de la poblacion.


----------



## martinmar (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Con lo facil que es comprar algo cuando baja el precio y vender cuando sube............. y no se les mete eso tan simple en la cabeza a millones de retrasados mentales que compran caro y venden barato. O comprar las cosas solo cuando se tiene el dinero total y nunca a credito para no pagar intereses a los ricos.........
> 
> Son las acciones diarias simples que diferencian a los ricos de los pobres
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la mentalidad de invertir, es algo con lo que se nace, hay gente que puede activar el instinto de invertir con el paso del tiempo pero yo creo que se nace con ello, el ejemplo mas claro somos mi hermano y yo, fuimos educados igualmente, la diferencia era que a mi cada peseta que me daban, la ahorraba y el se la fundia en la primera mierda que se le pasara por delante, a dia de hoy, yo tengo invertido practicamente todo lo que tengo e invierto precticamente todo lo que consigo ahorrar, mi hermano, esta empufado hasta las cejas, nunca llega a fin de mes, siempre pidiendo dinero a la familia, su ultima ocurrencia ha sido comprarse un Audi A6 biturbo quattro de nos que hostias siendo un puto currito que trabaja 10-12 horas todos los putos dias pa ganar 2000 euros, segun el, esta vez pijadas ninguna, hay que ir a lo grande, yo, hace tiempo que lo di por perdido, de echo a ese tipo de personas las miro con cierta gracia por como se ahogan ellos mismos.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2021)

martinmar dijo:


> Yo creo que la mentalidad de invertir, es algo con lo que se nace, hay gente que puede activar el instinto de invertir con el paso del tiempo pero yo creo que se nace con ello, el ejemplo mas claro somos mi hermano y yo, fuimos educados igualmente, la diferencia era que a mi cada peseta que me daban, la ahorraba y el se la fundia en la primera mierda que se le pasara por delante, a dia de hoy, yo tengo invertido practicamente todo lo que tengo e invierto precticamente todo lo que consigo ahorrar, mi hermano, esta empufado hasta las cejas, nunca llega a fin de mes, siempre pidiendo dinero a la familia, su ultima ocurrencia ha sido comprarse un Audi A6 biturbo quattro de nos que hostias siendo un puto currito que trabaja 10-12 horas todos los putos dias pa ganar 2000 euros, segun el, esta vez pijadas ninguna, hay que ir a lo grande, yo, hace tiempo que lo di por perdido, de echo a ese tipo de personas las miro con cierta gracia por como se ahogan ellos mismos.



Pues tu hermano te esta entregando su dinero a ti por la via del sistema capitalista actual.


----------



## martinmar (5 Nov 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo y bienvenido sea el dinero de los tontos, que yo lo espero con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## elCañonero (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Lo que te jode es que diga que los pobres lo son por su culpa, y no por culpa de los ricos. Si hay ricos es una consecuencia del retraso mental de la mayoria de la poblacion.



No seas tan duro contigo mismo hombre


----------



## martinmar (5 Nov 2021)

Y una cosa, no quiero ir aqui de listo ni mucho menos por que igual cambia todo y el que acaba arruinado soy yo mientras los remeros disfrutan de sus lujos y yo vivo en la austeridad.


----------



## qbit (5 Nov 2021)

Vallecas, Carabanchel, etc., barrios de mierda formados por españoles gilipollas votando inmigración, (partidos más votados: PSOE, IU), y la tienen. Se vive de asco, y además, la invasión inmigrante ha tirado los sueldos hacia abajo. Pero la plebe hispana es gilipollas y repite la propaganda televisiva de que tiene que aceptarlo, votando a sus verdugos, en vez de lo contrario.

Cuanto más chusmoso es un barrio, más votan a IU o Podemos, que lo convierten en más chusmoso todavía con más inmigrantes tercermundizando más el barrio, viviendo peor, con peores trabajos, etc.

Los pilotos de Iberia, etc., no aceptarían la mierda inmigrante que aceptan y que votan los otros. Estos no votan IU ni Podemos.

Son gentuza sectaria incapaz de pensar racionalmente, que sólo sabe usar mantras (llamar "fascista" o "facha" a todo lo que se salga de su borreguismo). Disgenesia pura que sólo valen para consumir valiosos recursos naturales y sostener el régimen por mucho que vayan de antisistemas (son más prosistemas que nadie).

En cambio los superricos viven apartados de la chusma.


----------



## DaniAE188 (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Lo que te jode es que diga que los pobres lo son por su culpa, y no por culpa de los ricos. Si hay ricos es una consecuencia del retraso mental de la mayoria de la poblacion.



Vaya perlas sueltas por la boca. Ojalá te tuviese de frente, te iba a quitar esa bandera de un plumazo, la cual ni mereces.

Para la riqueza está el factor suerte en gran parte, el idioma, el lugar de nacimiento, la familia, las influencias sociales, el esfuerzo, el momento, coincidencias, habilidades innatas(no elegibles por nosotros), TODO eso y más. O sea que el que es pobre no es por su culpa, al menos no en gran parte.

Sobrentiendo que tú, inteligente, eres rico.


----------



## hortera (5 Nov 2021)

El pobre es tonto por naturaleza


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Nov 2021)

Esto parecen los 70. Medio ruso atacando al capitalismo. Solo falta que el "artículo" lo firme la rata chepuda.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Nov 2021)

A ver, lo de la burguesía y el proletariado ya lo explicó un tal Marx hace más de siglo y medio. ¿Nada más original que aportar?


----------



## elCañonero (5 Nov 2021)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> Vaya perlas sueltas por la boca. Ojalá te tuviese de frente, te iba a quitar esa bandera de un plumazo, la cual ni mereces.
> 
> Para la riqueza está el factor suerte en gran parte, el idioma, el lugar de nacimiento, la familia, las influencias sociales, el esfuerzo, el momento, coincidencias, habilidades innatas(no elegibles por nosotros), TODO eso y más. O sea que el que es pobre no es por su culpa, al menos no en gran parte.
> 
> Sobrentiendo que tú, inteligente, eres rico.



Ricos serán sus papis, ese es un nini que no ha trabajado en su vida jaja


----------



## feldene flash (5 Nov 2021)

y millones de pobres los idolatran , igual no es su culpa tanta desigualdad


----------



## Anthony Quin (5 Nov 2021)

A las ong les interesa que haya brecha ricos/pobres; viven de eso.


----------



## nief (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No es culpa de Elon Musk, Amancio Ortega, Bill Gates, etc........ de que el 80% de la poblacion sean todos retrasados mentales y les esten dando su dinero constantemente......... por eso hay ricos y millones de pobres.



Es lo mismo que por que hay cada vez mas gordos

Incultura financiera e incultura gastronomica.



Pregunta.

Como se hace uno rico?

posibles no respuestas:


trabajando
jugando a la loteria
robando
endeudandose
gastando en lo que no debes


----------



## Camilo José Cela (5 Nov 2021)

Vaya mierda de artículo demonizando la riqueza y soltando lindezas del tipo de los ricos no crean empleo y demás.
El que es pobre no es porque no tenga dinero en el banco, es porque la mayoría de las veces es vago, indolente, derrochador, poco disciplinado, etc. O sea un gilipollas integral.


----------



## bralmu (5 Nov 2021)

Iba a responder pero es un tema tan complicado que casi necesita un libro. 

Os dejo que sigáis soltando estereotipos, simplificaciones absurdas y cuentos infantiles que usan los ricos para dormir mejor por la noche.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Nov 2021)

martinmar dijo:


> Yo creo que la mentalidad de invertir, es algo con lo que se nace, hay gente que puede activar el instinto de invertir con el paso del tiempo pero yo creo que se nace con ello, el ejemplo mas claro somos mi hermano y yo, fuimos educados igualmente, la diferencia era que a mi cada peseta que me daban, la ahorraba y el se la fundia en la primera mierda que se le pasara por delante, a dia de hoy, yo tengo invertido practicamente todo lo que tengo e invierto precticamente todo lo que consigo ahorrar, mi hermano, esta empufado hasta las cejas, nunca llega a fin de mes, siempre pidiendo dinero a la familia, su ultima ocurrencia ha sido comprarse un Audi A6 biturbo quattro de nos que hostias siendo un puto currito que trabaja 10-12 horas todos los putos dias pa ganar 2000 euros, segun el, esta vez pijadas ninguna, hay que ir a lo grande, yo, hace tiempo que lo di por perdido, de echo a ese tipo de personas las miro con cierta gracia por como se ahogan ellos mismos.



Sí e que bien que Way tu hermano es el perdedor y tu el ganador haora cuenta tu caso para 

Conparar varias historias y analizar tolili


----------



## Rescatador (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## lectordelaburbuja (5 Nov 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No tiene eso tampoco tanto efecto, siempre ha sido asi.
> La diferencia es la productividad personal.
> 
> 4 desarrolladores pueden sin exagerar montarte en unos meses que por X o por Y sea un exito a escala mundial.
> ...



la tecnologia a concentrado la riqueza, entonces proporcionalmente diria que hay menos ricos, los mas grandes se comen a los mas chicos, y eso si , esos pocos son mas ricos.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Nov 2021)

Si cada vez tienes menos petroleo (por ejemplo), puedes tener un PIB creciente haciendo infinitamente mas ricos a los ricos, y algo mas pobres a los pobres.

Un rico con un patrimonio de 100 millones de euros probablemente siga consumiendo la misma cantidad de petroleo al dia si dobla su patrimonio a 200 millones de euros.

1 millon de pobres con 100 euros menos cada uno, gastaran una cantidad enorme menor de petroleo al dia.

Y estamos hablando de la misma cantidad total en ambos casos.

Asi se decrece el consumo total de recursos de forma ordenada.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Nov 2021)

o decrece menos el PIB de lo que debiera.


----------



## fayser (5 Nov 2021)

¿Pero qué dicen de "resultados fabulosos" si estas empresas apenas pueden repartir un 5% de beneficio a sus accionistas, de los cuales luego Hacienda se queda el 19%?


----------



## t_chip (5 Nov 2021)

harrysas dijo:


> Esta misma semana, la agencia de noticias española _Europa Press _publicaba la siguiente noticia: "[El banco] Santander repartirá 840 millones en efectivo en dividendos este martes". Un breve vistazo en los buscadores ofrece un panorama similar —"Banco Santander obtiene un beneficio atribuido de 3.675 millones de euros en el primer semestre de 2021"; "Banco Santander consolida beneficios y gana 5.849 millones"…—.
> 
> Y no solo con el mencionado banco: "Endesa obtiene un beneficio neto de 832 millones en el primer semestre"; "Naturgy bate previsiones y casi duplica su beneficio en el primer trimestre, con 383 millones"; "BBVA gana 1.911 millones de euros, repartirá entre el 35% al 40% del beneficio y recomprará hasta el 10% de acciones"; "Máximo histórico en ventas, beneficio y caja para Inditex en un segundo trimestre"; "Mercadona ganó 727 millones de euros en 2020"; "La petrolera estatal saudí Aramco duplica sus beneficios en el tercer trimestre"…
> 
> ...



!Pues porque cada vez hay más población, comunista soplagaitas!

?Si a día de hoy hay el doble de población que hace unas pocas décadas como no va a haber más de todo?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Despotricador (5 Nov 2021)

Siempre he sido pobre y lo sigo siendo, pero menos pobre.

El rico lo es básicamente por ser más avispado y roñoso. Influyen otros factores: suerte, habilidades personales... Pero sin lo primero, lo segundo sirve de muy poco.

El pobre generalmente malgasta su escaso dinero y se lo regala a los ricos. Cuando cae un céntimo en sus manos corre a fundirlo en gilipolleces y si no lo tiene lo pide prestado. Muchos pobres tienen un problema con la pirámide de Maslow y se saltan los escalones.

El pobre que copia a los ricos mejora su situación. El que maltrata a su escaso dinero la empeora.

Y el rico que hace el memo acaba en la miseria.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (5 Nov 2021)

¿Porque les toca la Primitiva?


----------



## Burbujarras (5 Nov 2021)

La riqueza es sinónimo de monopolio, y el monopoly es un juego satírico de como todos acaban pobres bajo dicho monopolio. Una de las formas de comunismo es capitalismo, y una de las formas de capitalismo es comunismo. Son hermanitos de sangre.

Aquí en boomer.info, no se dicen más que gillipolleces fachuzas, aquí la riqueza nunca es culpa de la guerra de clases, sino de Soros y pollas extranjeras del pequeño libro rojo de la John Birch Society, es decir, Soros, los narigudos, los moros, la pérfida albión, los franceses, los masónicos, los panchitos, los protestantes, los chinos, los rusos, los paganos, los bancos centrales, las no-conservathots etc.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Nov 2021)

Los ricos existen porque los hemos encumbrado los pobres.


----------



## Ynos (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Con lo facil que es comprar algo cuando baja el precio y vender cuando sube............. y no se les mete eso tan simple en la cabeza a millones de retrasados mentales que compran caro y venden barato. O comprar las cosas solo cuando se tiene el dinero total y nunca a credito para no pagar intereses a los ricos.........
> 
> Son las acciones diarias simples que diferencian a los ricos de los pobres
> 
> ...



Supongo que si tan fácil es tu serás inmensamente rico...
Por otro lado si los ricos no gastan y solo invierten vivirán como pobres y morirán ricos no???


----------



## reconvertido (5 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Con lo facil que es comprar algo cuando baja el precio y vender cuando sube............. y no se les mete eso tan simple en la cabeza a millones de retrasados mentales que compran caro y venden barato. O comprar las cosas solo cuando se tiene el dinero total y nunca a credito para no pagar intereses a los ricos.........
> 
> Son las acciones diarias simples que diferencian a los ricos de los pobres
> 
> ...



No dices más que tontadas y maldades ideológicas.
Igual que Kiyoaski.
Con un poder adquisitovo de mil euros al mes te da para malvivir.


----------



## Librepensador91 (6 Nov 2021)

Que se lo pregunten a abalos, illa maravilla, y todos los que beneficiaron en plandemia..


----------



## martinmar (6 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Sí e que bien que Way tu hermano es el perdedor y tu el ganador haora cuenta tu caso para
> 
> Conparar varias historias y analizar tolili



En ningun momento yo he dicho que mi hermano sea perdedor y yo ganador, el lleva su estilo de vida y yo el mío, a mí me gusta ahorrar e invertir y a el derrochar y pedir prestado, probablemente yo, dentro de 10 años pueda permitirme dejar de trabajar y vivir la vida y el va a tener que seguir remando hasta el día que se muera, ya se para para un retrasado como tú esto es muy difícil de comprender, pero este mensaje no iba destinado para ti, si no para el que realmente lo entiende, que al leerlo lo más seguro es que le salga una pequeña sonrisa.


----------



## XRL (6 Nov 2021)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> Para la riqueza está el factor suerte en gran parte,el lugar de nacimiento, la familia, las influencias sociales



pocos ricos veras que no hayan tenido esto y se piensan que si han llegado ahi es gracias a ellos mismos xd

todo depende de la familia en la que nazcas


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2021)

Es curioso que RT no menciona en ese tipo de videos, artículos a sus siniestros oligarcas, qué curioso... 








Estos son los 10 hombres más ricos de Rusia


#Ricos | ¡TOMA NOTA! Su patrimonio oscila entre los 70 y los 16 billones de dólares y además muchos de ellos forman parte del selecto club de amistades de Vladimir Putin




www.google.com







harrysas dijo:


> Esta misma semana, la agencia de noticias española _Europa Press _publicaba la siguiente noticia: "[El banco] Santander repartirá 840 millones en efectivo en dividendos este martes". Un breve vistazo en los buscadores ofrece un panorama similar —"Banco Santander obtiene un beneficio atribuido de 3.675 millones de euros en el primer semestre de 2021"; "Banco Santander consolida beneficios y gana 5.849 millones"…—.
> 
> Y no solo con el mencionado banco: "Endesa obtiene un beneficio neto de 832 millones en el primer semestre"; "Naturgy bate previsiones y casi duplica su beneficio en el primer trimestre, con 383 millones"; "BBVA gana 1.911 millones de euros, repartirá entre el 35% al 40% del beneficio y recomprará hasta el 10% de acciones"; "Máximo histórico en ventas, beneficio y caja para Inditex en un segundo trimestre"; "Mercadona ganó 727 millones de euros en 2020"; "La petrolera estatal saudí Aramco duplica sus beneficios en el tercer trimestre"…
> 
> ...


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

martinmar dijo:


> En ningun momento yo he dicho que mi hermano sea perdedor y yo ganador, el lleva su estilo de vida y yo el mío, a mí me gusta ahorrar e invertir y a el derrochar y pedir prestado, probablemente yo, dentro de 10 años pueda permitirme dejar de trabajar y vivir la vida y el va a tener que seguir remando hasta el día que se muera, ya se para para un retrasado como tú esto es muy difícil de comprender, pero este mensaje no iba destinado para ti, si no para el que realmente lo entiende, que al leerlo lo más seguro es que le salga una pequeña sonrisa.



Idem aqui

Pero no 10 sino 3

La gente no entiende que es invertir. Incultura financiera


----------



## tracrium (6 Nov 2021)

Para comprar un piso y sacarle rendimiento necesitas un mínimo de 300K.

Para comprar una empresa rentable y solvente necesitas millones.

Para comprar acciones dividenderas de empresas solventes necesitas muchísimo menos. La barrera de entrada es muy baja. 

No te haces rico, pero al menos te permite participar con unos miles de euros y sacarle algún rendimiento.

Ahora, si quieres vivir del cuento sin asumir ningún riesgo y sin pegar palo al agua, hazte político.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Nov 2021)

He cogido un par de ejemplos al azar



harrysas dijo:


> "BBVA gana 1.911 millones de euros, repartirá entre el 35% al 40% del beneficio y recomprará hasta el 10% de acciones"; "Mercadona ganó 727 millones de euros en 2020"



BBVA tiene 124.000 empleados. Mercadona 90.000

Creo que os mareáis con las cifras, pero no os dais cuenta de lo que significan en proporción a la empresa que son. Porque Mercadona (caso raro...) sí que tiene propietario, pero es que el BBVA tiene 50.000 accionistas. 

Para que te hagas una idea, para sacar esos 700 millones de beneficio, Mercadona ha facturado 27.000

Todos los datos son públicos, a veces es necesario coger la calculadora para comprender las cosas. 





harrysas dijo:


> ; "La petrolera estatal saudí Aramco duplica sus beneficios en el tercer trimestre"…
> 
> Energéticas, entidades bancarias, supermercados o tecnológicas están consiguiendo resultados económicos fabulosos mientras millones de personas ni siquiera pueden ducharse con agua caliente. *Un lujo en los tiempos que corren, y la distopía no ha hecho nada más que comenzar porque las grandes empresas están asaltando la banca* —fuera del Primer Mundo la situación es más dantesca—.
> 
> ...



No, claro que no. Es la demagogia popular. 

La anterior crisis del 2.008 se llevó al... ¿70% de los bancos?. 

¿Sabes lo que pasa? Demagogia. Todos los medios y políticos se lanzaron a hablar de la mucha pasta que ganaban las empresas....sin hablar del descalabro:







Porque es lo chulo y lo guay. Incluso creo que fue Garzón el que hablaba de lo muchísimo que habían ganado los ricos con la crisis, donde se mostraba la recuperación....sin hablar del descalabro. 

'Han ganado un 20%' (pongamos). Sí, pedazo demagogo, pero estás obviando que antes habían perdido un 40%...



harrysas dijo:


> *El negocio de la crisis*
> 
> Por desgracia, las crisis son oportunidades extraordinarias para reducir personal y aumentar todavía más el margen para los beneficios. *Por norma general, cuanto peor nos vaya a la mayoría, mejor les irá a ellos.* Por ejemplo, cuando la mayoría de las sucursales bancarias españolas atravesaron una crisis en los últimos años, la pandemia resultó convertirse en una oportunidad única para afrontar una más que deseada 'reestructuración', esto es despidos masivos.



ESO ES CASI DELICTIVO. 

Ajá, crees que las empresas prefieren el boom económico del 2.003 (por ejemplo), o la situación agónica del 2.011?

La gente que escribe esto es pa matarla. ¡Aprovechar para reducir personal!. Claro, las empresas que tienen 100.000 tíos trabajando los han contratado por obligación. ¡Su verdadero negocio es despedirlos, es donde ganan!

No voy a contestar hasta el final, porque es más de lo mismo. Demagogia sobre demagogia. 

Para algunos retrasados, como el que escribe este artículo, la única forma de que le vaya bien a los trabajadores es si a las empresas les va mal. Si tuviera la oportunidad le pediría un solo caso de país en los que los trabjaadores vivan y cobren bien y las empresas no sean exitosas. 

Porque se puede hablar (por supuesto...) de las grandes empresas mamandúrricas, que viven al calor del dinero público, o de otras que tiene prácticas ilícitas. Pero intentar continuamente dar una imagen inventada, en la que los trabajadores no viven bien por culpa de las empresas, es simplemente intentar implantar el odio a la libertad económica y al capitalismo que todos sabemos como termina. 

La idea de que las empresas prefieren entornos distópicos es simplemente asquerosa, aparte de que es la mayor estupidez que he leído en mucho tiempo. O que su objetivo es despedir. 

Y sí, las crisis son oportunidades. Simplemente porque en una crisis cambian brutalmente los parámetros de consumo y en ese proceso el que sea rápido y sepa leer las variables tendrá la oportunidad de crear nuevos paradigmas que se ajusten a esa nueva demanda que antes no existían. 

O simplemente, empresas que ya existían se disparan porque su producto pasa a ser muchísimo más demandado con esa nueva realidad. Véase Zoom y el crecimiento que tuvo. 

Pero eso sucede para los pocos que lo intentan y lo consiguen, mientras que la crisis arrasa con una mayoría de empresas. De hecho en España se calcula que ha acabado ni más ni menos que con 200.000 empresas. Vamos, un alegrón para los empresarios.


----------



## elchamaco.chamaco.3 (6 Nov 2021)

Por las políticas liberales. Solo hay que ver que con ellas cada vez hay más. En resumen vota ppsoe y harás a los ricos más ricos a los pobres más pobres. Bueno CS y Box lo mismo que son liberales.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Nov 2021)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> Vaya perlas sueltas por la boca. Ojalá te tuviese de frente, te iba a quitar esa bandera de un plumazo, la cual ni mereces.
> 
> Para la riqueza está el factor suerte en gran parte, el idioma, el lugar de nacimiento, la familia, las influencias sociales, el esfuerzo, el momento, coincidencias, habilidades innatas(no elegibles por nosotros), TODO eso y más. O sea que el que es pobre no es por su culpa, al menos no en gran parte.
> 
> Sobrentiendo que tú, inteligente, eres rico.



De suerte NADA, el que es retrasado mental, aunque nazca entre la riqueza, acabará siendo pobre. Te hacen rico o pobre las acciones diarias que te encaminan por esa senda.

Sabes por que el 80% de los premiados en las loterias acaban en la ruina antes de 3 años??? por esto mismo, porque son retrasados mentales por eso mismo tiran su dinero en el juego. Han tenido suerte en el juego y ha dado igual, en 3 años igual que antes o peor.

Sabes, que Burbuja.info si me ha beneficiado y mucho, el foro de Bolsa e inversiones ha hecho a muchos ganar mucho dinero. Por eso gasto un alto % de mi tiempo en este foro, porque la informacion es dinero a largo plazo, estar en la playa, en un burger, tomando copas, no me van a proporcionar informacion para ganar dinero, internet y este gran foro de burbuja SI. Con la informacion que obtienes aqui evitas de perder dinero, ganas dinero y te evitas joderte la salud con asuntos como la plandemia.

Gracias a todos por vuestra informacion, y yo la doy cuando la tengo.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Nov 2021)

Imaginaros como será este foro de Burbuja cuando esté integrado en el metaverso. Todos debatiendo y reunidos en una gran sala de Economia, Bolsa, etc............ Va a ser una pasada.


----------



## doctora_aroway (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es lo mismo que por que hay cada vez mas gordos
> 
> Incultura financiera e incultura gastronomica.
> 
> ...




No te compro lo de la lotería, conozco una persona que le tocó un estacazo de euros, y el hiueputa lo está gestionando de puta madre. Y eso que antes no tenía ni mierda en las tripas...vamos, que no se le ha ido la cabeza...

También es cierto de que la posibilidad de que te hagas millonario con la lotería es ínfima , pero esa posibilidad está ahí..


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Nov 2021)

doctora_aroway dijo:


> No te compro lo de la lotería, conozco una persona que le tocó un estacazo de euros, y el hiueputa lo está gestionando de puta madre. Y eso que antes no tenía ni mierda en las tripas...vamos, que no se le ha ido la cabeza...
> 
> También es cierto de que la posibilidad de que te hagas millonario con la lotería es ínfima , pero esa posibilidad está ahí..



El 80% de los premiados acaba en la ruina, pero hay un 20% que lo gestiona bien.


----------



## eufor (6 Nov 2021)

harrysas dijo:


> Esta misma semana, la agencia de noticias española _Europa Press _publicaba la siguiente noticia: "[El banco] Santander repartirá 840 millones en efectivo en dividendos este martes". Un breve vistazo en los buscadores ofrece un panorama similar —"Banco Santander obtiene un beneficio atribuido de 3.675 millones de euros en el primer semestre de 2021"; "Banco Santander consolida beneficios y gana 5.849 millones"…—.
> 
> Y no solo con el mencionado banco: "Endesa obtiene un beneficio neto de 832 millones en el primer semestre"; "Naturgy bate previsiones y casi duplica su beneficio en el primer trimestre, con 383 millones"; "BBVA gana 1.911 millones de euros, repartirá entre el 35% al 40% del beneficio y recomprará hasta el 10% de acciones"; "Máximo histórico en ventas, beneficio y caja para Inditex en un segundo trimestre"; "Mercadona ganó 727 millones de euros en 2020"; "La petrolera estatal saudí Aramco duplica sus beneficios en el tercer trimestre"…
> 
> ...



los tontos y su dinero nunca están mucho tiempo juntos y como el número de tontos no hace más que incrementar de manera exponencial....su dinero alguien se lo queda...


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

doctora_aroway dijo:


> No te compro lo de la lotería, conozco una persona que le tocó un estacazo de euros, y el hiueputa lo está gestionando de puta madre. Y eso que antes no tenía ni mierda en las tripas...vamos, que no se le ha ido la cabeza...
> 
> También es cierto de que la posibilidad de que te hagas millonario con la lotería es ínfima , pero esa posibilidad está ahí..




Si, pero no porque le haya tocado la loteria sino porque tiene educacion financiera y sabe gestionar el dinero.

Si no le tocase la loteria y tuviese un buen trabajo, o una buena herencia o un negocio le iria igual de bien.

El tio se hace rico/mantiene rico porque sabe gestionarlo no porque le haya tocado.

Vamos que sabe gestionar los ingresos. Que es donde esta la clave.

La clave para no ser pobre es:

Educacion financiera para gestionar bien tus gastos e ingresos.

Esto que parece asi de simple implica un monton de cosas:



Sabes lo que gastas
No gastar en cosas que no necesitas.
No endeudarte si no es para ganar mas dinero que el interes que tienes que pagar
Ajustar tus gastos a tus ingresos -> ahorrar
Y meter tu ahorro en algo que genere mas ingresos -> invertir
Y por ultimo paciencia para que el ultimo punto sea el que te lleve a la riqueza, gracias al interes compuesto, por lo que generan tus ahorros y no tu trabajo.

Esto que parecen 4 ideas basicas, y lo son, implica tener claro como funciona el sistema y hacerlo claro.

Saludos.


p.d.

Hay que saber gestionar dinero cuando empiezas. Cuando no tienes dinero o tienes muy poco. Porque sino cuando lo tienes ya no sabes gestionarlo.

Y para tenerlo hay que saber gestionar.

Podriamos hacer una lista de cosas que hace la gente que les lleva a la ruina de la forma mas facil, rapida y tontamente.
Muchas de esas formas la gente ni se da cuenta de por que es asi.

Y sobretodo algo basico, que la mayoria no tiene o prefiere no pensar, pensar en el futuro. 1 mes 6 meses 2 años etc

Frases como:

Lo gasto ahora que nunca se si llegare vivo a la vejez..... 
No quiero ser el mas rico del cementerio
El dinero esta para gastarlo (esta es buenisima)

Sigo?


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> De suerte NADA, el que es retrasado mental, aunque nazca entre la riqueza, acabará siendo pobre. Te hacen rico o pobre las acciones diarias que te encaminan por esa senda.
> 
> Sabes por que el 80% de los premiados en las loterias acaban en la ruina antes de 3 años??? por esto mismo, porque son retrasados mentales por eso mismo tiran su dinero en el juego. Han tenido suerte en el juego y ha dado igual, en 3 años igual que antes o peor.
> 
> ...




A ver, habia una estadistica que decia que el 10% de la gente tenia un CI menor de 83 y que eso los inhabilitaba para casi todo lo que implicase vivir en sociedad.
Esa gente evidentemente ni aun explicandoselo entenderian como gestionar dinero. 

1 de cada 10.....


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> A ver, habia una estadistica que decia que el 10% de la gente tenia un CI menor de 83 y que eso los inhabilitaba para casi todo lo que implicase vivir en sociedad.
> Esa gente evidentemente ni aun explicandoselo entenderian como gestionar dinero.
> 
> 1 de cada 10.....



Eso es incierto, la realidad es que el 80% tiene un CI menor de 90, y el 50% menor de 80.
La mejor prueba es en las elecciones, vota de media el 78% de la poblacion, ahí tienes el porcentaje de retrasados mentales que hay en España.


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Eso es incierto, la realidad es que el 80% tiene un CI menor de 90, y el 50% menor de 80.
> La mejor prueba es en las elecciones, vota de media el 78% de la poblacion, ahí tienes el porcentaje de retrasados mentales que hay en España.




Que te parece si dejas de decir tonterias y no demuestras que igual estas en ese 10%?


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Que te parece si dejas de decir tonterias y no demuestras que igual estas en ese 10%?



Despues de 40 años de "democracia" en España, y con toda la informacion que hay, el que vota, es retrasado mental, asi lo digo de claro.

78% de retrasados mentales que votan a corruptos, ladrones y sinverguenzas , SABIENDOLO.


----------



## tracrium (6 Nov 2021)

Tres palabras que los analfabetos socialistas no entienden: FLUJO DE CAJA.

Por eso, al que le toca una herencia o la lotería y es retrasado mental acaba en la ruina. Quema el dinero, sin utilizarlo para generar ingresos. 

La única forma que tienen estos hijos de puta de generarlo es robando al prójimo.


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Tres palabras que los analfabetos socialistas no entienden: FLUJO DE CAJA.
> 
> Por eso, al que le toca una herencia o la lotería y es retrasado mental acaba en la ruina. Quema el dinero, sin utilizarlo para generar ingresos.
> 
> La única forma que tienen estos hijos de puta de generarlo es robando al prójimo.




Otro mas meando fuera de tiesto....

Que os parece si dejais de decir tonterias y nos ceñimos a lo que estamos hablando?


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Despues de 40 años de "democracia" en España, y con toda la informacion que hay, el que vota, es retrasado mental, asi lo digo de claro.
> 
> 78% de retrasados mentales que votan a corruptos, ladrones y sinverguenzas , SABIENDOLO.




Esto que sueltas es demagogia de la mas barata y solo confirma que tu perteneces a ese 78% de retrasados.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Nov 2021)

doctora_aroway dijo:


> No te compro lo de la lotería, conozco una persona que le tocó un estacazo de euros, y el hiueputa lo está gestionando de puta madre. Y eso que antes no tenía ni mierda en las tripas...vamos, que no se le ha ido la cabeza...
> 
> También es cierto de que la posibilidad de que te hagas millonario con la lotería es ínfima , pero esa posibilidad está ahí..



Es la excepción la mayoría a los cuatro días están tiesos y se han jodido la vida todavía más. Cuando no hay que hacer nada. Sólo dividir la pasta entre el número de años que vas a vivir. Pues ni eso. Los idiotas están condenados a ser pobres.


----------



## Nothing (6 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Con lo facil que es comprar algo cuando baja el precio y vender cuando sube............. y no se les mete eso tan simple en la cabeza a millones de retrasados mentales que compran caro y venden barato. O comprar las cosas solo cuando se tiene el dinero total y nunca a credito para no pagar intereses a los ricos.........
> 
> Son las acciones diarias simples que diferencian a los ricos de los pobres
> 
> ...



Eso es un cuento chino

Si no pides préstamos y solo compras cuando está más barato solo serás un 5 o un 20% menos pobre, me da lo mismo el porcentaje, pero seguirás siendo pobre, pobre y encima rata


----------



## tracrium (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Otro mas meando fuera de tiesto....
> 
> Que os parece si dejais de decir tonterias y nos ceñimos a lo que estamos hablando?



Una empresa gorda no factura miles de millones para sacar 100K de beneficio. Para ese viaje no hacen falta esas alforjas.

Es economía de escala. Si facturas decenas de miles de millones, que tengas unos beneficios de cientos de millones es lo normal.

La mayoría de la pasta se va en ínsumos, salarios e impuestos.

Y sí, quien tiene la pasta puede invertir.

El estado, un agujero negro, traga más y no produce nada. La pasta que recauda es órdenes de magnitud mayor y sólo hace que quemar el dinero.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

Burbujarras dijo:


> La riqueza es sinónimo de monopolio, y el monopoly es un juego satírico de como todos acaban pobres bajo dicho monopolio. Una de las formas de comunismo es capitalismo, y una de las formas de capitalismo es comunismo. Son hermanitos de sangre.
> 
> Aquí en boomer.info, no se dicen más que gillipolleces fachuzas, aquí la riqueza nunca es culpa de la guerra de clases, sino de Soros y pollas extranjeras del pequeño libro rojo de la John Birch Society, es decir, Soros, los narigudos, los moros, la pérfida albión, los franceses, los masónicos, los panchitos, los protestantes, los chinos, los rusos, los paganos, los bancos centrales, las no-conservathots etc.











Los nuevos SocialJusticeWarriors (SJW)


https://www.xvideos.com/video26741609/hombre_barbudo_chupando_la_polla_de_un_negro_-_www.prazergay.com.br




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

Burbujarras dijo:


> La riqueza es sinónimo de monopolio, y el monopoly es un juego satírico de como todos acaban pobres bajo dicho monopolio. Una de las formas de comunismo es capitalismo, y una de las formas de capitalismo es comunismo. Son hermanitos de sangre.
> 
> Aquí en boomer.info, no se dicen más que gillipolleces fachuzas, aquí la riqueza nunca es culpa de la guerra de clases, sino de Soros y pollas extranjeras del pequeño libro rojo de la John Birch Society, es decir, Soros, los narigudos, los moros, la pérfida albión, los franceses, los masónicos, los panchitos, los protestantes, los chinos, los rusos, los paganos, los bancos centrales, las no-conservathots etc.











Los nuevos SocialJusticeWarriors (SJW)


https://www.xvideos.com/video26741609/hombre_barbudo_chupando_la_polla_de_un_negro_-_www.prazergay.com.br




www.burbuja.info


----------



## martinmar (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Si, pero no porque le haya tocado la loteria sino porque tiene educacion financiera y sabe gestionar el dinero.
> 
> Si no le tocase la loteria y tuviese un buen trabajo, o una buena herencia o un negocio le iria igual de bien.
> 
> ...



Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro, una explicación sencilla pero magistral.


----------



## martinmar (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Idem aqui
> 
> Pero no 10 sino 3
> 
> La gente no entiende que es invertir. Incultura financiera



Pues imagínate si les tratas de explicar lo que es el interés compuesto y cómo trabaja a tu favor...... Les explota la cabeza.


----------



## charlie3 (6 Nov 2021)

Anécdota de Rockefeller:
Le pregunto un periodista:+¿como es que su hijo da propinas de 10$ y usted da propinas de 1$?
Respuesta: “Es que mi hijo tiene un padre rico”.


----------



## martinmar (6 Nov 2021)

Os voy a contar una historia de una amiga de mi mujer, para que veáis que la gente es vaga y jeta por naturaleza, resulta que un día tomando algo, me sonó en el móvil la orden de compra de una acción y la tipa me preguntó que qué era eso, le conté, y rápido se interesó por el tema, le expliqué un poco por encima le hable un poco de rentabilidades y dijo que ella también quería aprender, ok sin problema, yo te voy enseñando, lo único que esto requiere constancia, esfuerzo y dedicación, -si si por mi parte sin problema, bueno, le pase un par de libros, y le comenté de alguna página web le expliqué para abrir brooker, bueno me tiré 3 meses molestándome, explicándole y dándole mascado lo que a mí nadie me enseñó, yo ya veía poco interés por su parte y le pregunté si seguía interesada, me dijo que no tenía tiempo ninguno, que no le daba el día para más, pero resulta que luego pa andar cuchicheando con mi parienta de los royos de la isla de las tentaciones, pa eso sí.... Pa eso sí tenía 2 horas todos los putos días, pues me dio bastante por culo andar yo molestándome y perdiendo mi precioso tiempo pa que luego te rías de mí, la mayoría de la gente es vaga, jeta y quiere que aprovecharse siempre del trabajo ajeno, colgarse las medallas que no le corresponden y si pueden de paso joderte y malmeter contra ti, por eso mismo cada día que pasa trato menos con chusma, soy de esas personas que cuanto menos se sepa de mi y de mi existencia mejor...


----------



## Despotricador (6 Nov 2021)

charlie3 dijo:


> Anécdota de Rockefeller:
> Le pregunto un periodista:+¿como es que su hijo da propinas de 10$ y usted da propinas de 1$?
> Respuesta: “Es que mi hijo tiene un padre rico”.



La gente cuando ve a un rico sólo se fija en su fachada y no en lo importante que es el resto. Mira su casa, su coche, su ropa, donde comer y bebe. Quiere imitar su fachada, nunca la trastienda que es lo importante. Su forma de trabajar y de hacer.


----------



## TheYellowKing (6 Nov 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> No dices más que tontadas y maldades ideológicas.
> Igual que Kiyoaski.
> Con un poder adquisitovo de mil euros al mes te da para malvivir.



Pues esas maldades ideológicas han ayudado a mucha gente a comprender como deben progresar en la vida.

Supongo que eres de los que piensa que tener un trabajo es progresar en la vida mientras toda su vida se pregunta por qué coño no mejora.

Hay ejemplos a patadas de personas que han sabido gestionar su patrimonio viniendo de la nada, en mi barrio, un barrio pobre, tenia varios ejemplos, gente que terminaba con varios bares, droguerías y en sus vacaciones se iba a vendimiar.

Calificar como maldades ideológicas la cultura financiera de Kyosaki no te deja en un buen lugar. Sus libros están llenos de verdades como puños. 

Y la mayor verdad que dice, es que estamos como estamos porque elegimos a representantes politicos que no tienen ni puta idea de como funciona el dinero, ejemplo, este pais de mierda, donde insultamos a A.Ortega y aplaudimos a la lacra socialista y ppera.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Nov 2021)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Pues esas maldades ideológicas han ayudado a mucha gente a comprender como deben progresar en la vida.
> 
> Supongo que eres de los que piensa que tener un trabajo es progresar en la vida mientras toda su vida se pregunta por qué coño no mejora.
> 
> ...



Lo de Kyosaki es una filosofía de vida, una propuesta. Pero tampoco se debe seguir al pie de la letra. No todo es tan fabuloso y fantástico como él plantea. La vida siempre es más perra. Pero si es un punto de partida para bajarse del burro, dejar de creer en la política y en algunas cosas más.


----------



## TheYellowKing (6 Nov 2021)

Despotricador dijo:


> Lo de Kyosaki es una filosofía de vida, una propuesta. Pero tampoco se debe seguir al pie de la letra. No todo es tan fabuloso y fantástico como él plantea. La vida siempre es más perra. Pero si es un punto de partida para bajarse del burro, dejar de creer en la política y en algunas cosas más.



Con que te valga para dejarte de compadecerte de ti mismo y buscarte la vida me vale. Que creo que al final es con lo que hay que quedarse. Ya sé que un tio de somalia no tiene las mismas oportunidades que tuvo él, pero en el mundo desarrollado tienen mucho valor sus consejos.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Nov 2021)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Con que te valga para dejarte de compadecerte de ti mismo y buscarte la vida me vale. Que creo que al final es con lo que hay que quedarse. Ya sé que un tio de somalia no tiene las mismas oportunidades que tuvo él, pero en el mundo desarrollado tienen mucho valor sus consejos.



Para eso si sirve. Es un buen principio.


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

martinmar dijo:


> Pues imagínate si les tratas de explicar lo que es el interés compuesto y cómo trabaja a tu favor...... Les explota la cabeza.




Pero si el interes compuesto es super sencillo!

Y no solo eso, normalmente invirtiendo en acciones que van aumentando el dividendo pues tienes el interes compuesto del interes compuesto.

Es lo que tiene que en la escuela no den finanzas, bueno y que nadie entienda lo que es un % y que nadie haya jugado con la calculadora

Pero no te creas que lo entiende cualquiera, muchos ingenieros y gente estudiada, aun conociendolo, no lo entienden o no le encuentran utilidad.

Por eso siempre siempre distingo entre:


inteligente

listo


Y sus combinaciones.

Inteligente y listo -> arrasas en la vida. Probablemnete acaben retirados pronto por la independencia financiera
inteligente pero no listo -> puto pringado que se matara a estudiar para que no consiga nada en la vida y acabe explotado (estos son los que las empresas adoran.
no inteligente pero listo -> les costara mas que a los primeros pero acabaran igualmente triunfando y arrasando pues las matematicas e ideas para que te vaya bien en la vida son sencillas
no inteligente y tp listo -> pues que os voy a contar....


De esta categorizacion es de donde sale que haya mas gente de la prevista pobre.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

Despotricador dijo:


> La gente cuando ve a un rico sólo se fija en su fachada y no en lo importante que es el resto. Mira su casa, su coche, su ropa, donde comer y bebe. Quiere imitar su fachada, nunca la trastienda que es lo importante. Su forma de trabajar y de hacer.




Un rico de verdad no ostenta.

Hay mas ricos de los que tu te crees. Los listos no ostentan.

Es mas los tontos y los pobres no saben o no entienden que es ser rico. Y de ahi su problema.


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

martinmar dijo:


> Os voy a contar una historia de una amiga de mi mujer, para que veáis que la gente es vaga y jeta por naturaleza, resulta que un día tomando algo, me sonó en el móvil la orden de compra de una acción y la tipa me preguntó que qué era eso, le conté, y rápido se interesó por el tema, le expliqué un poco por encima le hable un poco de rentabilidades y dijo que ella también quería aprender, ok sin problema, yo te voy enseñando, lo único que esto requiere constancia, esfuerzo y dedicación, -si si por mi parte sin problema, bueno, le pase un par de libros, y le comenté de alguna página web le expliqué para abrir brooker, bueno me tiré 3 meses molestándome, explicándole y dándole mascado lo que a mí nadie me enseñó, yo ya veía poco interés por su parte y le pregunté si seguía interesada, me dijo que no tenía tiempo ninguno, que no le daba el día para más, pero resulta que luego pa andar cuchicheando con mi parienta de los royos de la isla de las tentaciones, pa eso sí.... Pa eso sí tenía 2 horas todos los putos días, pues me dio bastante por culo andar yo molestándome y perdiendo mi precioso tiempo pa que luego te rías de mí, la mayoría de la gente es vaga, jeta y quiere que aprovecharse siempre del trabajo ajeno, colgarse las medallas que no le corresponden y si pueden de paso joderte y malmeter contra ti, por eso mismo cada día que pasa trato menos con chusma, soy de esas personas que cuanto menos se sepa de mi y de mi existencia mejor...




Exacto.

Y asi todos.

conste que invertir normalmente es 1% de tiempo de trabajo y 99% del tiempo no hacer nada.

Que pasa que para llegar a esa conclusion hay que tenerlo claro y estudiar el modelo. Pero en si mismo es una inversion enorme pues lo estudias una vez. Preparas el plan y luego vivir de rentas toda tu vida.

en mi caso supuso un buen tiempo de mi vida pero una vez planeado va solo el plan.

Y la otra razon de que no se metan o no lo hagan es que cuando les dices que esto sirve para forrarse y dejar de currar a 15 años vista... pues ahi ya dejan de escuchar.

Hay un modelo, muy conservador y bastante seguro, para hacerse financieramente independiente (15 años) y si sigues hacerte rico. La clave esta en empezar pronto.

Pero es imposible de comprender para la mayoria pues la mayoria pensar a mas de 6 meses vista ya les duele la cabeza. Y pensar en tener ahi un dinero parado (generando dinero años y años) sin gastarlo ya les explota la cabeza

Prefieren seguir trabajando 40 años o mas que solo 15 y retirarse.

Saludos


----------



## Despotricador (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Un rico de verdad no ostenta.
> 
> Hay mas ricos de los que tu te crees. Los listos no ostentan.
> 
> Es mas los tontos y los pobres no saben o no entienden que es ser rico. Y de ahi su problema.



Ricos hay muy pocos. Es difícil. A algunos les gusta exhibirse y a otros no. Si es cierto que los hay que pasan desapercibidos porque quieren que así sea.


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2021)

Despotricador dijo:


> Ricos hay muy pocos. Es difícil. A algunos les gusta exhibirse y a otros no. Si es cierto que los hay que pasan desapercibidos porque quieren que así sea.




No se que consideras tu rico.

Rico es el que es independiente financieramente.

El que puede decidir que hacer con su vida y el dinero no es un problema. De estos hay muuchos mas de los que te crees. 

Y muchos ni siquiera saben que lo son, lo que es triste


----------



## martinmar (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pero si el interes compuesto es super sencillo!
> 
> Y no solo eso, normalmente invirtiendo en acciones que van aumentando el dividendo pues tienes el interes compuesto del interes compuesto.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto, el ejemplo claro es mi mujer, ingeniero superior y no sabe lo que es el interes compuesto (en 5 minutos lo entenderia y veria su potencial) y lo peor de todo es que no tiene ningun tipo de interes en saberlo.
Alguna vez que traté de explicarle algo, su respuesta fue contundente, ¡¡NO ME MAREES!!!


----------



## martinmar (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Y asi todos.
> 
> ...



Ahi les dado, la clave de todo es empezar cuanto antes, si puedes empezar con 12 años mejor que mejor, la maldita pena es que yo no empece con 18 años, si no a dia de hoy estaria vivendo la vida..... comence justo en el punto de no retorno, si hubiera tardado unos años mas en empezar cuando pudiera retirarme, ya tendria demasiados años y pocas ganas de disfrutar la vida.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> No se que consideras tu rico.
> 
> Rico es el que es independiente financieramente.
> 
> ...



Basicamente estoy de acuerdo contigo. Y para eso no hace falta tener una burrada de dinero. Pero digo que son pocos por ser un porcentaje muy pequeño de la población.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2021)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Pues esas maldades ideológicas han ayudado a mucha gente a comprender como deben progresar en la vida.
> 
> Supongo que eres de los que piensa que tener un trabajo es progresar en la vida mientras toda su vida se pregunta por qué coño no mejora.
> 
> ...



Ejj que comprajjj un piso y lo alquilas y...
¿Y cómo lo compras si papa y mamá no te dan dinero, no tienes herencia o si el banco no te da aun hipoteca porque no eres de la familia adecuada?
"Aver" nacido rico.
No te jode.

Mentiras de Kiyosaki.
Como todo.
Es un vendemotos.


----------



## TheYellowKing (6 Nov 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ejj que comprajjj un piso y lo alquilas y...
> ¿Y cómo lo compras si papa y mamá no te dan dinero, no tienes herencia o si el banco no te da aun hipoteca porque no eres de la familia adecuada?
> "Aver" nacido rico.
> No te jode.
> ...



No tenías que demostrar lo que ya pensábamos de ti. Contestación premium al nivel de un mono. Primero, en este país han dado pisos con un puto carné de identidad como aval. Segundo, lo que da entender Kiyosaki es que si vives de alquiler y ganas pasta, que no te endeudes por el total de tu dinero por la casa de tus sueños, primero acepta que igual esa no sea la mejor decisión. En vez de comprarte un piso de 250K te compras unos de 150k te buscas un alquiler barato y con lo que sacas de alquilar tu piso comprado lo pagas. A parte de eso, da varios consejos más, no sólo de bienes raíces, como bienes de colección, peny stocks, etc. Pero claro, para eso hay que saber y esforzarse. Una pena no haberle leído hace 15 años. Tú sigue riéndote de la gente y pidiendo socialismo para que otros que se lo han ganado repartan contigo lo que no has hecho ni el amago de merecértelo.

Eres como los que reían de los frikis hace 20 años y ahora tenemos los cajones y estanterías llenas de euros en bienes de colección que valen un pastón. Sigue pensando que cumplirás tus expectativas con un salario trabajando 8 horas y que te mereces más porque tu lo vales.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Nov 2021)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> No tenías que demostrar lo que ya pensábamos de ti. Contestación premium al nivel de un mono. Primero, en este país han dado pisos con un puto carné de identidad como aval. Segundo, lo que da entender Kiyosaki es que si vives de alquiler y ganas pasta, que no te endeudes por el total de tu dinero por la casa de tus sueños, primero acepta que igual esa no sea la mejor decisión. En vez de comprarte un piso de 250K te compras unos de 150k te buscas un alquiler barato y con lo que sacas de alquilar tu piso comprado lo pagas. A parte de eso, da varios consejos más, no sólo de bienes raíces, como bienes de colección, peny stocks, etc. Pero claro, para eso hay que saber y esforzarse. Una pena no haberle leído hace 15 años. Tú sigue riéndote de la gente y pidiendo socialismo para que otros que se lo han ganado repartan contigo lo que no has hecho ni el amago de merecértelo.
> 
> Eres como los que reían de los frikis hace 20 años y ahora tenemos los cajones y estanterías llenas de euros en bienes de colección que valen un pastón. Sigue pensando que cumplirás tus expectativas con un salario trabajando 8 horas y que te mereces más porque tu lo vales.



Bienes de colección: sellos de Afinsa y de Forum Filatélico.
Penny stocks: a ver si suena la flauta.

El mercado de bienes de colección tiene tendencia a sufrir bajones dramáticos, desplomes (tema generacional) y jamás recuperarse.

Lo del inmobiliario ya te dejo que piensas la estupidez que has dicho y el tipo de cuento de la lechera que es.


----------



## pepeleches (7 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Una empresa gorda no factura miles de millones para sacar 100K de beneficio. Para ese viaje no hacen falta esas alforjas.
> 
> Es economía de escala. Si facturas decenas de miles de millones, que tengas unos beneficios de cientos de millones es lo normal.
> 
> ...



Pero es que hay algo más fácil que la gente no entiende, que a mi me hace hasta gracia. 'Malvado capitalismo', 'fondos buitres'. 

¡Idiota, si el que está obligando a las empresas grandes a que ganen dinero eres tú! No comprenden que esos miles de euros que tiene en el fondo de pensiones están en unos fondos que a su vez compran acciones en grandes empresas y les exigen rendimiento. 

Es decir, ellos mueven su dinero para que les rente un X% al año, pero no se dan cuenta de que eso implica a muchos niveles que otros deban optimizarse. Y lo llaman malvado capitalismo. 

Porque aquel que ha sido absorbido por las ideas colectivistas, no entiende que él produce (afortunadamente!) ese resultado cada vez que compra el pan o tiene unos ahorrillos. Piensa que hay cuatro ricos gordos con sombrero de copa manejándolo todo, y no se da cuenta que las decisiones e interacciones individuales de 8.000 millones de todo son el motor de todo eso. 

Pero eso sí, dame el producto más barato, al mejor precio, dame rentabilidad con mi pasta, pero luego que las malvadas empresas paguen muchos impuestos y la gente cobre muy bien. 

No...entienden nada.


----------



## pepeleches (7 Nov 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ejj que comprajjj un piso y lo alquilas y...
> ¿Y cómo lo compras si papa y mamá no te dan dinero, no tienes herencia o si el banco no te da aun hipoteca porque no eres de la familia adecuada?
> "Aver" nacido rico.
> No te jode.
> ...



A mi no me gustan las ideas enlatadas como las de Kiyosaki, porque todo depende del momento y de las circunstancias individuales. Pero sí que suelen poderse extraer conclusiones que podrían ser válidas, sobre todo de qué mentalidad tener ante el dinero y la economía. 

Se suele decir (por ciertas ideologías...) que el problema es quien tiene los medios de producción y demás. A mi me da risa; primero, que para un buen porcentaje acojonante de negocios, hoy en día los medios de producción necesarios son un PC y una línea de internet. Es más, el tipo de negocios que 10 años después se vendieron por millonadas empezaron así, es lo que ha tenido la revolución de internet. 

Pero es que quien lo dice normalmente tiene un piso de 150.000€ y un coche de 20.000€. Ambos dos, cosas muy medias. Sabemos que en España casi el 90% de las personas vive en piso propio. 

Y no, no sé si lo que dice Kiyosaki estaría bien (repito, dependerá del momento...), pero sí que se que esa persona que tiene un piso de 150.000€ y un coche de 20.000€ podría haber optado por otras opciones. 

Si no está en Madrid o Barcelona, pues igual podría haber comprado un piso mucho más humilde por 90.000€, tirar de un coche de 2.000€ de segunda mano. 

Y con la diferencia, pues ya vería lo que hacía. Invertir en un negocio, comprar acciones (por muy pocos euros puedes ser co-propietario de la empresa que quieras), o incluso esa idea de comprar un piso y alquilarlo. 

El problema es que la gente ve normal (porque lo es...) gastarte esas cantidades medias en piso o coche, pero su aversión al riesgo hace que gastarse 20.000€ en invertir en un negocio le parece una locura. Y lo que hace es excusarse, decir que la culpa de que no pueda tener inversiones es del malvado capitalismo y de que otros tienen los medios de producción y tal. 

Ahí hay un doblepensar acojonante...


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

He indicado varias veces como hacerte rico


Lo curioso es que nadie me haya preguntado como.

Lo dicho no hay interes. Nos quejamos pero queremos q nos lo den hecho

Saludos


----------



## reconvertido (7 Nov 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> A mi no me gustan las ideas enlatadas como las de Kiyosaki, porque todo depende del momento y de las circunstancias individuales. Pero sí que suelen poderse extraer conclusiones que podrían ser válidas, sobre todo de qué mentalidad tener ante el dinero y la economía.
> 
> Se suele decir (por ciertas ideologías...) que el problema es quien tiene los medios de producción y demás. A mi me da risa; primero, que para un buen porcentaje acojonante de negocios, hoy en día los medios de producción necesarios son un PC y una línea de internet. Es más, el tipo de negocios que 10 años después se vendieron por millonadas empezaron así, es lo que ha tenido la revolución de internet.
> 
> ...



Te voy a dar la razón en pare, y a matizarte lo que no te de la razón.

A mi no me gustan las ideas enlatadas como las de Kiyosaki, porque todo depende del momento y de las circunstancias individuales. Pero sí que suelen poderse extraer conclusiones que podrían ser válidas, sobre todo de qué mentalidad tener ante el dinero y la economía.
Su idea general es invertir en algo que dé réditos, y no gastar en lujos.
Esa pare sí.
Critico el resto de ejemplos que da, que no son viables.
Y menos si se hacen por todos.
Si todos compramos real estate para que oro nos pague alquiler, es necesario importar medio tercer mundo para ello.
Justo lo que ha ocurrido en España y lo que ha reventado nuestra sociedad.

Se suele decir (por ciertas ideologías...) que el problema es quien tiene los medios de producción y demás. A mi me da risa; primero, que para un buen porcentaje acojonante de negocios, hoy en día los medios de producción necesarios son un PC y una línea de internet. Es más, el tipo de negocios que 10 años después se vendieron por millonadas empezaron así, es lo que ha tenido la revolución de internet.
Maticemos esto.
Una cosa es un "negocio":
Algo que da dinero por movimiento de masa monetaria).
Otra cosa es una "producción" :
Fabrica un bien que antes no existía.

¿Se puede hacer negocio con un PC?
Sí.
Facebok.
Dudo qeu nadie sea capaz de decir que Facebook es productivo.

¿Se puede producir algo con un PC?
ya es más difícil.
Hace falta algo de automática (que depende deun hardware) o un conocimiento extenso.
En general las producción informática viene dada por ahorros, bien económicos, bien de material.

Ejemplos de ahorro económico:
Correo electrónico.

Ejemplso de ahorro de material:
Cualquier análisis de optimización o económico-financiero.

Pero es que quien lo dice normalmente tiene un piso de 150.000€ y un coche de 20.000€. Ambos dos, cosas muy medias. Sabemos que en España casi el 90% de las personas vive en piso propio.
Realmente no vive el 90% de persoasn en piso propio.
Y si descontamos el que debe hipoteca ni te cuento (porque ese piso no ew suyo ya que puede perderlo).

Los coches de 20 000 eur suelen ser de segunda mano.
En lso coches aun cosa es el valor de adquisición de nuevo, y otra es el valor rpo el cual se adquirieron en posteriorres compras.
En la estadśiticas se da el primero (las personas poseen un coche cuya primera venta estaba tasada en tanto), pero habría que ver si son el priemr propieatrio, segundo o tercero.

Y no, no sé si lo que dice Kiyosaki estaría bien (repito, dependerá del momento...), pero sí que se que esa persona que tiene un piso de 150.000€ y un coche de 20.000€ podría haber optado por otras opciones.
Haber metido ese dinero a sellos de Forum filatélico.
O a preferentes de Bankia.
O a Bitcoin antes de caer.
O a Telepizza anes de descender a los infiernos.
O a Terra.
Claro.
Y no tendría ni el dinero, ni el techo y el coche.

Y aquí no dan préstamos para empresa sin aportar colateral propio.
Es decir, que te dan 150mil napos para comprar una casa, pero no te dan 150mil napos par amontar una empresa con un buen proyecto.

Si no está en Madrid o Barcelona, pues igual podría haber comprado un piso mucho más humilde por 90.000€, tirar de un coche de 2.000€ de segunda mano.
El problema ha sido al burbuja vivida (que parece mentira que digas esto habiendo vivido en este país macho) y que por 90mil lo que había eran auténticos zulos infectos.
En mi ciudad, el centro del extrarradio con gitanos problemáticos, se diferenciaba a veces en solo 50mil euros.
Y los alquileres de pisazos de 250 meros en pleno centro eran solo 200 euros al mes más caros.
Es decir, poder vivir, aún de manera barata, ha sido anu losa econócmia insoprotable.

Y con la diferencia, pues ya vería lo que hacía. 
Lo que tú planteas es falso
No hay diferencia.
Si no hay colateral, no hay préstamo.
Con una casa de 90 mil no te van a dar 60 mil más "para invertir en una empresa propia".
Para esos 60 mil de diferencia, tienes que vivir de mala manera, mientras ahorras sin gastar, para tener dinero para, a los 50 o 55 quizás montar una empresa...

Invertir en un negocio, 
¿Sin dinero?

comprar acciones (por muy pocos euros puedes ser co-propietario de la empresa que quieras), 
No eres propietario.
Eres accionista, nada más.
¿La diferencia?
Que no puedes influír en la marcha de la empresa.

Como ejemplo paradigmático de pŕida de dinero, podemso poenr a Sun Microsysetms, qeud urante años apercái caballo seguro, y me gustaía ver una simulación de haber metido 100 USD de mierda al mes desde su creación hasta ahora, y teniendo en cuenta el dividendo dado, si se ha ganado o perdido dinero.

La bolsa esta burbujeadísima.
Así que no sirve al estrategia de buy&hold y cobrar dividencdos.

o incluso esa idea de comprar un piso y alquilarlo.
E improtamos medio tercermundo para que haya inquilnos para pisos de mierda de 60mil euros (que no deberáin costar mas de 6mil literalmente).
Claro.
Justo lo que se ha hecho.
Y hemos reventado el país y la sociedad.

El problema es que la gente ve normal (porque lo es...) gastarte esas cantidades medias en piso o coche, pero su aversión al riesgo hace que gastarse 20.000€ en invertir en un negocio le parece una locura. 
Claro.
Porque un alquiler está en el orden de magnitud de una hipoteca (es decir, impide ahorrar).
Y con los sueldos MÍSEROS que se cobran, pues no puedes tener una vivienda y una inversión.

Aparte, todos sabemos que España es un nepotismo de redes clientelares y familiares.
Si no eres hijo de, putita de, querida de, amigo de, lacayo de, para tu negocio no hay NADIE que te compre.
NADIE.

Y lo que hace es excusarse, decir que la culpa de que no pueda tener inversiones es del malvado capitalismo y de que otros tienen los medios de producción y tal.

Ahí hay un doblepensar acojonante...
No te digo yo que no.

Pero esto o es USA, no ni la tierra de oportunidades, ni land of the free, home of the brave.

Aquí si emprendes sin ser nadie, y fracasas, te machacan después y quizás ni encuentres curro.
¿De qué vives entonces?

La cultura empresarial social pesa mucho en un país al ahora de emprender o no.
La aversión al riesgo tiene que ver con como se es socialmente.
Y España es un país de psicópatas y de cainitas, con odio la diferente, y el que destaca es diferente.
Y sobre todo, castigo puro y duro contra el distinto.
Si emprendiste y fracasaste se te castiga.

Y volviendo a Kiyosaki, mi crítica hacia él, es que toda su generación de dinero, se basa en tener dinero antes.
Claro.
Así cualquiera hace dinero.
Si tienes dinero previamene y puedes permitirte tener pérdidas, es fácil hacer más dinero.
Y las "soluciones" de Kiyosaki son de ese tipo.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> He indicado varias veces como hacerte rico
> 
> 
> Lo curioso es que nadie me haya preguntado como.
> ...



¿Cómo?
Yo tengo interés.
Cuéntanoslo por favor.


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Esto que sueltas es demagogia de la mas barata y solo confirma que tu perteneces a ese 78% de retrasados.



Lo que no es normal es que tu estes en este foro que solo comprenden los listos e inteligentes, burbuja no es apto para el 80% de retrasados mentales. Jamas comprenderas las cosas fuera de matrix.


----------



## Klapaucius (7 Nov 2021)

Mmimimi ricos malos pobres buenos mimimimi

Cuando he leído "ultra-rico" casi vomito.


----------



## Zoeric (7 Nov 2021)

Se habla de los amos del mundo y algunos floreros se incluyen en el bando de los ricos porque tiene imbersionehh...me descojono


----------



## Zoeric (7 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Vallecas, Carabanchel, etc., barrios de mierda formados por españoles gilipollas votando inmigración, (partidos más votados: PSOE, IU), y la tienen. Se vive de asco, y además, la invasión inmigrante ha tirado los sueldos hacia abajo. Pero la plebe hispana es gilipollas y repite la propaganda televisiva de que tiene que aceptarlo, votando a sus verdugos, en vez de lo contrario.
> 
> Cuanto más chusmoso es un barrio, más votan a IU o Podemos, que lo convierten en más chusmoso todavía con más inmigrantes tercermundizando más el barrio, viviendo peor, con peores trabajos, etc.
> 
> ...



Claro ejemplo de quién se cree mierda y no llega a pedo


----------



## Zoeric (7 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Sí e que bien que Way tu hermano es el perdedor y tu el ganador haora cuenta tu caso para
> 
> Conparar varias historias y analizar tolili



Padre rico padre pobre se llama el libro


----------



## Klapaucius (7 Nov 2021)

Al pobre le das 1 millón de euros y en menos de 10 años no le queda nada e incluso estará endeudado de por vida


----------



## Despotricador (7 Nov 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pero es que hay algo más fácil que la gente no entiende, que a mi me hace hasta gracia. 'Malvado capitalismo', 'fondos buitres'.
> 
> ¡Idiota, si el que está obligando a las empresas grandes a que ganen dinero eres tú! No comprenden que esos miles de euros que tiene en el fondo de pensiones están en unos fondos que a su vez compran acciones en grandes empresas y les exigen rendimiento.
> 
> ...



O regalarle 200 a Nike pudiendo tener lo mismo por 20.


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Nov 2021)

supongo que los ricos inviertieron en abril 2020 y han sacado un x2-x3 en bolsa


----------



## Despotricador (7 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> He indicado varias veces como hacerte rico
> 
> 
> Lo curioso es que nadie me haya preguntado como.
> ...



Me pica la curiosidad: ¿Cómo?


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

Despotricador dijo:


> Me pica la curiosidad: ¿Cómo?








__





Guía para vivir del dividendo | Los cazadividendos


Vivir del dividendo es una de las maneras más sencillas de alcanzar la independencia financiera. ¿Quieres saber cómo? ¡Te lo explicamos en esta guía!




www.cazadividendos.com


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Cómo?
> Yo tengo interés.
> Cuéntanoslo por favor.











Invertir en Bolsa


Aprende a gestionar su patrimonio e invertir en Bolsa a largo plazo gratis. Foro de inversiones, educación financiera, artículos, guía para principiantes, libro




www.invertirenbolsa.info





Entre este link y el anterior de cazadividendos teneis la respuesta.


Lentamente y sin mucho esfuerzo en tiempo.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Nov 2021)

Si traes pobres a España a paladas desde Africa, Letrinoamerica y otros shitholes, no hace falta ser un Einstein para saber que el número de pobres aumentará exponencialmente.


----------



## tracrium (7 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiado robo fiscal. Cada vez que recibes dividendos o vendes acciones hacienda te roba y el rendimiento se ve mermado.

Son más cómodos todavía los fondos de acumulación:
1. Reinvierten dividendos sin que hacienda te pegue el palo. 
2. Puedes hacer traspasos de un fondo a otro sin pasar por las garras de hacienda hasta que los vendas.
3. Están más diversificados que la cartera que pueda construir uno mismo.


----------



## Despotricador (7 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensé que podría ser algo novedoso, pero gracias de todos modos.

Sólo se me ocurre una cosa. ¿Una empresa que gana dinero con regularidad y que no reparte dividendo o muy poco, debería ser mejor no? Por aquello de que no hay que dejar el huevo en el fisco todos los años.


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si traes pobres a España a paladas desde Africa, Letrinoamerica y otros shitholes, no hace falta ser un Einstein para saber que el número de pobres aumentará exponencialmente.




Ya estamos? pero cuantos inmigrantes creeis que llegan a españa? 1 millon al año?

llevamos 20 años sin aumentar poblacion

Normalmente los pobres no suelen ser precisamente mayoritariamente inmigranets. Ellos a la minima que tienen ocasion prosperan.

Estoy cansado del discursito de que los inmigrantes son el problema.


Ved como ahora en inglaterra que se han ido los inmigrantes el problema sigue ahi. 

Un monton de puestos de trabajo libres pero que nadie quiere cubrir. UPs quizas los inmigrantes no eran los que quitaban los trabajos...


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Ya estamos? pero cuantos inmigrantes creeis que llegan a españa? 1 millon al año?
> 
> llevamos 20 años sin aumentar poblacion



Por qué mientes hijo de la grandisima puta?










España bate récord de habitantes y roza los 47,5 millones gracias a los extranjeros


La cifra de españoles alcanza los 42 millones por primera vez




cincodias.elpais.com





Pero no sólo es que lleguen inmigrantes, sino que los españoles con titulación universitaria muchos desde el 2008 han emigrado a UK, Alemania, etc. Con lo cual el porcentaje de inmigrantes es mayor y por tanto el de pobres de mierda como tú.


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Demasiado robo fiscal. Cada vez que recibes dividendos o vendes acciones hacienda te roba y el rendimiento se ve mermado.
> 
> Son más cómodos todavía los fondos de acumulación:
> 1. Reinvierten dividendos sin que hacienda te pegue el palo.
> ...




La formula que escojas para que tu dinero te de mas dinero depende de ti. Yo te indico una que requiere poco tiempo y es facil de entender:

Evidentemente tienes muchas mas y podemos discutirlas.

pero la idea basica es esa.

El que tenga dudas en que consiste que pregunte.


----------



## Despotricador (7 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Demasiado robo fiscal. Cada vez que recibes dividendos o vendes acciones hacienda te roba y el rendimiento se ve mermado.
> 
> Son más cómodos todavía los fondos de acumulación:
> 1. Reinvierten dividendos sin que hacienda te pegue el palo.
> ...



Las mordidas del fondo no son poca cosa, más los engaños encubiertos.


----------



## tracrium (7 Nov 2021)

Despotricador dijo:


> Las mordidas del fondo no son poca cosa, más los engaños encubiertos.



Hay fondos con comisiones bajas. Y ni por asomo llegan a las barbaridades que trinca hacienda: del 19 al 26%. Una puta salvajada.


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Hay fondos con comisiones bajas. Y ni por asomo llegan a las barbaridades que trinca hacienda: del 19 al 26%. Una puta salvajada.




Yo no le veo nada malo a pagar impuesto por rendimiento de capital.

Es lo que es y lo asumes y punto.

Quedate con la idea.

1 - Paso 1 ahorrar
Se trata de invertir un dinero (ahorrado) en algo que de un dividendo

2 - Reinvertir ese dividendo (como si fuese un ahorro extra)

3 - Dejar pasar el tiempo hasta que ese dividendo cubre un % de tus gastos o el 100% de los mismos.

4 - Nunca tocas el principal.

Se admiten dudas


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

Es la misma estrategia, para el que no lo entienda bien, que si:


Compro 1 o varios pisos.

Los alquilo

Vivo del alquiler.

Es otra forma tambien para tener ingresos.


No vives de que se revaloricen los pisos y venderlos sino de la rente que te da ese piso.


----------



## nief (7 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Hay fondos con comisiones bajas. Y ni por asomo llegan a las barbaridades que trinca hacienda: del 19 al 26%. Una puta salvajada.



Insisto en que esa no es el quid de la cuestion.


----------



## tracrium (7 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Yo no le veo nada malo a pagar impuesto por rendimiento de capital.
> 
> Es lo que es y lo asumes y punto.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, pero mientras no necesites esos dividendos, esos 19 al 26% que te quitan van directamente al fondo.

Después, una vez tengas lo suficiente, si quieres, los vendes o haces un traspaso a uno que te reembolse los dividendos en metálico sin tocar el principal.

Incluso, si no tienes hijos, en función de la edad que tengas, puedes ir consumiendo el principal. Total, no vas a vivir eternamente ni te lo vas a llevar a la tumba.

Lo óptimo sería que justo el día de tu muerte, quedasen 0 euros.


----------



## Despotricador (7 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Hay fondos con comisiones bajas. Y ni por asomo llegan a las barbaridades que trinca hacienda: del 19 al 26%. Una puta salvajada.



Cierto, pero hay cosas que no se ven.

No vamos a discutir las comisiones del fondo. Supongamos que lo hacen bien y lo merecen.

Ahora vamos con lo que no vemos.

El señor Gómez lleva 20 años gestionando un fondo con buenos resultados.

Tiene tres subfondos A, B y C.

El primero es para él, parientes y amigos.
El segundo es para gente con pasta. Pone una barrera de entrada de 100.000 €.
Y el tercero para pringaos.

Acaba de decidir que VZ es una buena oportunidad y que a lo largo de la semana comprará 100.000 acciones.

El primer día, a lo largo de la sesión, compra unos miles en paquetes de 100. El precio oscila entre 51 y 53. Tiene compras a 51, 51,20...53. Adjudica las baratas a su subfondo, las más normales al B y las caras al C. En los días sucesivos hace lo mismo. Y cuando vende también hace lo mismo.

Además paga generosas comisiones al broker y esté al final de año le entrega un bonus que va directamente a su bolsillo.

¿Alguien ha tenido acceso a la contabilidad completa del fondo para saber lo que se cuece?


----------



## Jordanpt (7 Nov 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Por qué mientes hijo de la grandisima puta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por no decir que ha comparado a los inmigrantes europeos que se han ido de UK a la morralla africana que llega cada año a España. En Uk ningún pakistaní o senegales ha abandonado el país.

Por no hablar de que en las cárceles y en las colas del hambre los extranjeros son mayoría.

Menos mal que la verdad cae por su propio peso y ya no nos creemos las mentiras progres ni las estadísticas del Estado.


----------



## pepeleches (8 Nov 2021)

Compañero, a ver si me aprendes a 'quotear' que resulta difícil leerte  



reconvertido dijo:


> Te voy a dar la razón en pare, y a matizarte lo que no te de la razón.
> 
> Su idea general es invertir en algo que dé réditos, y no gastar en lujos.
> Esa pare sí.
> ...



Sí, es en plan 'padre rico padre pobre'. Da buenas ideas sobre mentalidad (como bien dices, no gastar innecesariamente e ir invirtiendo lo que sobra..) aunque luego la solución puntual depende del momento. Y ahí se pierden, dando soluciones mágicas que en el mundo real no son válidas siempre y en todo lugar. 



reconvertido dijo:


> Se suele decir (por ciertas ideologías...) que el problema es quien tiene los medios de producción y demás. A mi me da risa; primero, que para un buen porcentaje acojonante de negocios, hoy en día los medios de producción necesarios son un PC y una línea de internet. Es más, el tipo de negocios que 10 años después se vendieron por millonadas empezaron así, es lo que ha tenido la revolución de internet.
> Maticemos esto.
> Una cosa es un "negocio":
> Algo que da dinero por movimiento de masa monetaria).
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, pero para nada. ¿Cómo que Facebook (o Google, o cualquier empresa tecnológica de este tipo..) no son productivas? Son MUY productivas, mucho más que muchas fábricas. 

Producen un sistema publicitario que antes no existía. Que sí, que la gente ve la parte 'pública', colgar fotos y chorradas. Pero mueven cientos de millones en publicidad para empresas. ¿Acaso si hicieran anuncios para vallas dirías lo mismo? Seguramente no. 

Trabajo en una empresa de tecnología cuyo bien de capital son los PCs. Y sí, fabricas intangibles, pero por supuesto que es producción. Y EN ABSOLUTO la producción viene por bienes materiales. El principal capital de la empresa son sus productos desarrollados con muchos años de trabajo y el know alrededor de ellos.




reconvertido dijo:


> Ejemplos de ahorro económico:
> Correo electrónico.
> 
> Ejemplso de ahorro de material:
> Cualquier análisis de optimización o económico-financiero..



Es que es verlo con mentalidad del siglo XIX. Una empresa puede producir productos o servicios. Y los servicios, por mucho que en España pensemos siempre en hostelería y similares, mueven el mundo tanto o más que la producción, que suele irse a países más pobres. ¿Acaso un servicio de diseño industrial no tiene un impacto brutal y valor añadido enorme? ¿El software? ¿La consultoría de alta dirección?

Porque siempre siempre siempre cuando hablamos de economía pensamos en el B2c, en lo que se consume finalmente. Pero es ley económica que cuantas más capas y servicios y más valor añadido hay en la cadena, más optimizada está la producción. Y cada vez hay más negocios B2b, que aumentan la productividad y reducen los costes de la cadena de producción. Y no solo son necesarios, son rentables (más que producir en muchos casos....) y generan mayor valor añadido. Y el software es la estrella de ese proceso.

El estigma de Facebook es que su cara pública de atracción de tráfico nos parece muy moñas. Pero es una idea brutal, la red social es simplemente la 'excusa' para generar un tráfico publicitario brutal. 



reconvertido dijo:


> Realmente no vive el 90% de persoasn en piso propio.
> Y si descontamos el que debe hipoteca ni te cuento (porque ese piso no ew suyo ya que puede perderlo).
> 
> Los coches de 20 000 eur suelen ser de segunda mano.
> ...



Podemos ir al detalle, pero lo que quería es generalizar. En el sentido de que una persona media no tiene reparos en dejarse X dinero en comprarse un piso, pero vería una burrada gastarse la sexta parte de esa cantidad en comprar acciones o invertir en un negocio.

La gente se autoconvence de que hacen falta cientos de miles de euros para 'ser capitalista', pero es que meter dinero en el negocio de otros se puede hacer con muy poca pasta. Pero por mentalidad no lo hacen (hacemos...) porque es más fácil quejarse.



reconvertido dijo:


> Haber metido ese dinero a sellos de Forum filatélico.
> O a preferentes de Bankia.
> O a Bitcoin antes de caer.
> O a Telepizza anes de descender a los infiernos.
> ...



Claro. Igual que el empresario que se lanza a emprender tiene un 80% de posibilidades de quedarse en pelotas. Pero, sin embargo, nadie valora ni respeta su riesgo; si se hunde es un pringao, si triunfa es un malvado capitalista. 

Y se produce una rueda asquerosa: la gente no quiere emprender ni invertir, porque es muy arriesgado, pero cuando otro emprende en ningún caso va a ser bien visto por los demás, triunfe o se la pegue. Siempre siempre habrá pegas, porque es la cultura de nuestra sociedad.



reconvertido dijo:


> Y aquí no dan préstamos para empresa sin aportar colateral propio.
> Es decir, que te dan 150mil napos para comprar una casa, pero no te dan 150mil napos par amontar una empresa con un buen proyecto.
> 
> Si no está en Madrid o Barcelona, pues igual podría haber comprado un piso mucho más humilde por 90.000€, tirar de un coche de 2.000€ de segunda mano.
> ...



Lo que tú planteas es falso
No hay diferencia.
Si no hay colateral, no hay préstamo.
Con una casa de 90 mil no te van a dar 60 mil más "para invertir en una empresa propia".
Para esos 60 mil de diferencia, tienes que vivir de mala manera, mientras ahorras sin gastar, para tener dinero para, a los 50 o 55 quizás montar una empresa...

¿Sin dinero?

No eres propietario.
Eres accionista, nada más.
¿La diferencia?
Que no puedes influír en la marcha de la empresa.[/QUOTE]

Es otra falacia. 20.000€ los puede sacar cualquier (vayamos por el coste de un coche...) y si te juntas con varios socios, ya tendrás para montar una empresa. Yo mismo tuve una SLL (algo parecido a una cooperativa...) hace unas décadas 

Y ahí claro que influyes, y montas lo que quieras. Y es cuando ves todo esto, el rechazo al emprendimiento es brutal. 



reconvertido dijo:


> Como ejemplo paradigmático de pŕida de dinero, podemso poenr a Sun Microsysetms, qeud urante años apercái caballo seguro, y me gustaía ver una simulación de haber metido 100 USD de mierda al mes desde su creación hasta ahora, y teniendo en cuenta el dividendo dado, si se ha ganado o perdido dinero.
> 
> La bolsa esta burbujeadísima.
> Así que no sirve al estrategia de buy&hold y cobrar dividencdos.
> ...



Claro. SE llama riesgo. Y repito, es exactamente los que sufren los que emprenden. Pero ¿por qué entonces se les otorga tan poco valor? 

Mi respuesta no quiere decir que sea fácil, más bien todo lo contrario. Va por el hecho de decir que todo el mundo podría hacerlo, pero pone excusas de mal pagador (los medios de producción los tienen otros...) simplemente por el hecho de que no quiere los riesgos que conlleva. Algo que me parece perfecto, cada uno tiene que seguir su camino. 

Pero es que mientras piensa así, lo más normal es que quite mérito a quien lo hace. Y hasta le eche las culpas de la situación o los bajos sueldos. Cuando esos sueldos solo podrían dispararse si hubiera mucho más emprendimiento. 

Con lo cual me parece una postura cómoda; yo me quedo en la mata, desprecio a quien lo intenta y ya me quejaré. Pues no, quizás lo que que conlleva intentarlo y fracasar (como hice yo un par de veces...) es darte cuenta de las dificultades de todo tipo y trabas que existen, desde regulaciones, impuestos, lentitud desesperante de las administraciones, pero también el rechazo social. 

Y lo que cambias, mientras pagas el pufo con bajada de calidad de vida durante unos años, es el respeto a otros que lo han intentado, más aún si lo han conseguido. 



reconvertido dijo:


> No te digo yo que no.
> 
> Pero esto o es USA, no ni la tierra de oportunidades, ni land of the free, home of the brave.
> 
> ...



Claro. Y ¿acaso esa cultura no la estás plasmando en tu intervención? La cultura no viene solo impuesta desde arriba, también está en la actitud individual que en España castiga tanto el acierto como el fracaso empresarial. 




reconvertido dijo:


> Y volviendo a Kiyosaki, mi crítica hacia él, es que toda su generación de dinero, se basa en tener dinero antes.
> Claro.
> Así cualquiera hace dinero.
> Si tienes dinero previamene y puedes permitirte tener pérdidas, es fácil hacer más dinero.
> Y las "soluciones" de Kiyosaki son de ese tipo.



Totalmente. Pero es lo que te digo, de esta gente me quedo solo con su actitud ante el dinero. 

Pero es que incluso fallan en pensar que si tienes dinero harás más sí o sí. NO, no funciona así. Anda que no ha habido gente que se ha creído esto y ha perdido una herencia generosa por pensar que la clave era tener dinero...


----------



## reconvertido (8 Nov 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Compañero, a ver si me aprendes a 'quotear' que resulta difícil leerte



Es fácil.
Me citas y ya.
En rojo queda el color con el que resalto lo tuyo.
Acabo de comprobar que funciona.


----------



## Despotricador (9 Nov 2021)

Pregunta para los seguidores de Koyosaky.

¿Se hizo rico antes de vender libros o después?


----------



## nief (11 Nov 2021)

La pobreza consume las capacidades mentales


Investigaciones realizadas en EE UU y en India indican que los apuros económicos limitan los “recursos cognitivos disponibles”




elpais.com


----------



## visaman (11 Nov 2021)

yo pa lo que viene estoy por fundar una empres que se llame Tele choped


----------



## frankie83 (11 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si cada vez hay mas ricos y mas pobres, el PIB crece pero es una ilusion, porque el consumo real de productos y servicios disminuye.
> 
> Un rico no puede comerse una tonelada de trigo al dia por mucho dinero que tenga.
> 
> ...



Un rico puede comprarse un Ferrari al día, y el trigo te lo deja


----------



## Fvckchavistas (17 Nov 2021)

y lo dice rusia today, que todos los ricos de rusia de la era pre putin han desaparecido, estan muertos, exiliados o en prisiones en medio de siberia.

ahora lo unicos ricos de rusia son putin y sus mafiosos, no hay mas que ver a la rubia esa de rt es una falsa y una zorra de mierda que va tirando mierda a democracias y a los ricos y ellas es millonaria solo por repetir las mentiras y propaganda de la union sovietica (y uso union sovietica aproposito) 

hoy en dia lo mas parecido al regimen nazi aparte de las dictaduras islamicas, son china y rusia, pero son tan maricones que tienen que usar a sus lacayos para amenazar, como sus amigos palestinos y corea la hambrienta


----------

